# Trovoada em Braga - 7 de Junho de 2015



## guimeixen (14 Jun 2015 às 21:31)

Aqui ficam as fotos do dia 7.

Já que a trovoada não vinha na minha direção fui eu ter com ela. 
Não estive completamente por baixo da corrente descendente mas estive bem perto e foi o suficiente para apanhar uma grande carga de água.




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Approaching storm with shelf cloud on the front by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Turbulent sky by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Turbulent sky by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Crepuscular rays at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Crepuscular rays at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus clouds at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus clouds at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus clouds at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

E aqui os relâmpagos.
Os primeiros 6 da trovoada de tarde e os outros da que veio à noite.




32 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




31 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (14 Jun 2015 às 21:31)

30 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




29 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




33 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




11 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




1 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




3 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




2 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




8 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




4 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




5 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




6 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




7 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




18 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




12 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




13 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




14 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




15 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




16 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




17 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




28 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




19 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




20 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




21 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




23 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




24 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




25 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




26 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




27 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




9 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




10 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jun 2015 às 22:02)

Parabéns *guimeixen*. Grandes fotos e grande reportagem!

Como dizia o "poeta": _É DISTO QUE O MEU POVO GOSTA! _


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jun 2015 às 23:32)

Belos registos guimeixen.

Essas fotos dos raios da tarde do dia 7 não são em Palmeira antes da Ponte do Bico? A casa dos meus avós ficam um pouco mais acima, onde tirei as fotos da tarde do dia 9. Tem uma vista fantástica para o quadrante onde ocorreram as duas trovoadas. Só queria ter estado lá nessa tarde e noite, tinha sido um regalo.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jun 2015 às 00:07)

Aristocrata disse:


> Parabéns *guimeixen*. Grandes fotos e grande reportagem!
> 
> Como dizia o "poeta": _É DISTO QUE O MEU POVO GOSTA! _




Obrigado Aristocrata!




Ruipedroo disse:


> Belos registos guimeixen.
> 
> Essas fotos dos raios da tarde do dia 7 não são em Palmeira antes da Ponte do Bico? A casa dos meus avós ficam um pouco mais acima, onde tirei as fotos da tarde do dia 9. Tem uma vista fantástica para o quadrante onde ocorreram as duas trovoadas. Só queria ter estado lá nessa tarde e noite, tinha sido um regalo.



Obrigado Ruipedroo!

Sim, são antes da Ponte do Bico. Tens razão, tem uma vista bastante boa. Ao ir atrás da trovoada estava à procura de um sítio para parar e quando apareceu esse parei logo aí por causa da boa visibilidade que tinha.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2015 às 21:14)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui ficam as fotos do dia 7.
> 
> Já que a trovoada não vinha na minha direção fui eu ter com ela.
> Não estive completamente por baixo da corrente descendente mas estive bem perto e foi o suficiente para apanhar uma grande carga de água.



 Espantosos aspectos das nuvens captados nesta reportagem! As bases das nuvens tinham um aspecto assombroso e pouco vulgar. Duas das imagens já do poente com os raios crepusculares são fabulosos quadros cénicos, a torre desconjuntada e a convergência de luz e nuvens! E as frames de vídeo têm muitos belos exemplares de raios, notável a preponderância de descargas nuvem-nuvem com intrincados trajectos.
Parabéns pelo trabalho!  É mesmo disto que gostamos!


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jun 2015 às 23:01)

StormRic disse:


> Espantosos aspectos das nuvens captados nesta reportagem! As bases das nuvens tinham um aspecto assombroso e pouco vulgar. Duas das imagens já do poente com os raios crepusculares são fabulosos quadros cénicos, a torre desconjuntada e a convergência de luz e nuvens! E as frames de vídeo têm muitos belos exemplares de raios, notável a preponderância de descargas nuvem-nuvem com intrincados trajectos.
> Parabéns pelo trabalho!  É mesmo disto que gostamos!




Obrigado StormRic!


----------



## guimeixen (15 Set 2016 às 20:42)

Deixo aqui este vídeo da trovoada que veio à noite:


----------

